# La fenêtre est mal fermée.



## Encolpius

Ciao, come se dice in italiano: 

*La fenêtre est mal fermée.* 

La finestra è male chiuso? 

Mille grazie!


----------



## Grekh

la finestra è mal chiusa...?


----------



## Encolpius

Si, Grekh, penso que La finestra è mal chiusa è corretto.


----------



## licinio

La finestra è chiusa male.


----------



## Nicuzza22

Encolpius said:


> Si, Grekh, penso que La finestra è mal chiusa è corretto.



Sarà anche corretto ma non usato al di fuori di un contesto estremamente letterario....



licinio said:


> La finestra è chiusa male.



Corrisponde all'espressione standard.


----------



## Necsus

O anche, forse addirittura più comune, secondo me, 'la finestra non è chiusa bene (/ben chiusa)'.


----------

